# Preparing for the national



## Xeph

She's naked and in season, but happy. OFA's next month, and then on to the GSDCA national!! She should have coat by then (THANK GOD!!!!!)!



















Jon and Wes playing fizbee






















































Her kangaroo impression









One more stack for good measure


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

GOOD LUCK!

Stop by the agility ring to see Bretta and Glory B!


----------



## wildo

I like your last stack much better than the other two (but I know conformation peeps really like the stretched out look). She's a very nice looking dog!

(And that's also a great choice of handgun, that M&P.) Good luck in the Nationals!


----------



## arycrest

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Xeph

The last stack doesn't show off her angles well, Willy  The second is actually my favorite of the three.

She looks the most balanced and her croup looks the best there.

Thank you for the compliments and well wishes. Send all your thoughts to her for good OFA results and to GROW SOME HAIR!!


----------



## dogfaeries

Nice!! Good luck on the OFA, and you'd better brush up on your note taking for the National, because I want details!

If you figure out how to magically grow coat, let me know. Sage's is coming out in handful's today. Kinda puts the damper on entering her in Hot Springs in two weeks. If we had finished her these last two weeks, I wouldn't be obsessing over coat right now.


----------



## erfunhouse

Nationals for what? New to all this! She's gorgeous!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph

The German Shepherd Dog Club of America is holding the centennial national this year. While other events are hosted (and horrifically underrated), this is considered the premier event for conformation (showing) for the GSD in the USA.

Diane, Wesson's coat is coming back in, and she already looks better than she did a week ago!

Pictures from today


----------



## Mikelia

Good luck!!!
My boys and I are off to the Canadian nationals in a few weeks and I am getting excited! Cajun in the veterans class and Eli in agility and TEC. 
Have fun, play nice and kick butt!


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm soooo jealous!!! I want to go to the National! I talked to my handler about it, and she told me that she will have to start running 5 miles a day to show Carly at the Nat'l. Carly is a powerful mover, and will likely kill my handler. 

And Sage has officially gone out of coat, knocking her out of showing until about November. Arghh. I just raked my fingers through her croup and it all came out. Oh, great. Guess we might be showing that girl to Jimmy Moses in Springfield after all, LOL!


----------



## Andaka

Jimmy could llike her. Not sure if that show will draw a major though.


----------



## dogfaeries

I agree on the major being iffy. Either people are going to want to show to Jimmy, or avoid it. I'm looking forward to it. I hope it's a major. If not, I'm still showing Carly as a special. My handler belongs to that kennel club, and we said we'd come to support them. She informed me that she couldn't handle at her own show, but that's fine. I have a backup. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogfaeries

And... We have a lovely puppy bitch (my Russell's litter sister) that we might enter. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## WVGSD

I will be attending as a spectator with my mother (for whom this is a bucket list type of event). It would be great to meet some of the forum members in October!


----------



## lalachka

What's 'out of coat'?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries

When they are blowing their coat, and all that nice fluffy undercoat comes out, what you are left with is a dog that is "out of coat". I had a thread about it last year, about showing my dog Carly when she was out of coat. There are pictures. Go check it out! --> my naked show dog!


----------



## lalachka

dogfaeries said:


> When they are blowing their coat, and all that nice fluffy undercoat comes out, what you are left with is a dog that is "out of coat". I had a thread about it last year, about showing my dog Carly when she was out of coat. There are pictures. Go check it out! --> my naked show dog!


Omg lol when does this happen? Your dog's tail looks so naked)))))
And her behind too. Well, can't wait))))))


----------



## Xeph

With bitches, usually happens before or right after they come into season. My bitch is currently naked and I'm in a panic about her having enough hair for the national


----------



## lalachka

Xeph said:


> With bitches, usually happens before or right after they come into season. My bitch is currently naked and I'm in a panic about her having enough hair for the national


She looks very nice as it is but I'm no expert. When does this happen for the boys?


----------



## Carriesue

lalachka said:


> She looks very nice as it is but I'm no expert. When does this happen for the boys?


My pup is naked right now too and it's SO much more noticeable on a long coat too, if it weren't for his ear floofs he'd look like a normal stock coat! He started blowing his coat last month around the time he hit a year old though not sure if it also has to the with the time of year or not.

Btw I think Wes is such a looker! Wish you guys the best of luck! 


Ollie's coat now(not trying to hijack!)

Untitled (2013-09-17 05:33:51) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

And when he has coat

Untitled (2013-05-21 01:40:28) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## MiaMoo

I had no idea they did this to such an extreme. How chuckle worthy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries

Sage's coat is on my floor right now. I swear there was a wad of hair on the kitchen floor that looked like mouse. It's amazing how they can go from fabulous show dog to scroungy coyote in one day.


----------



## Xeph

Boys blow "whenever". twice a year, just like the girls.

My bitch in coat:









And completely naked:









There is only a 30 day difference between these two photos


----------



## dogfaeries

I feel your pain Jackie. Why oh why do they torture us with this coat thing!? Darn dogs. In the space of three weeks, a 4 point major, 3 major reserves, and now coyote scroungy. Arghhh. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogfaeries

You want to see a naked dog? This is Carly with NO coat. She looks like she has a chicken neck. Eeeek.


----------



## Freestep

Jackie, with or without hair she is a very nice looking dog--and this is coming from someone who isn't a huge fan of ASLs. Her angulation is fairly moderate (for ASL) and she has nice feet and pasterns. Most importantly, she looks happy!

You will giggle at this, but I just now put it together that "Xeph" is you.


----------



## Xeph

Haha! Really, Carla? Hilarious and awesome xD

I just slathered her in some horse goo that people swear will help her out. Let's hope, because my house smells like rancid bacon xD

Thank you for the compliment as well


----------



## selzer

Good luck at the show.


----------



## dogfaeries

Xeph said:


> I just slathered her in some horse goo that people swear will help her out. Let's hope, because my house smells like rancid bacon xD


horse goo? please share


----------



## Xeph

Shapley's Original M-T-G (Mane-Tail-Groom)

Several people suggested it. It smells like rancid bacon grease, but people everywhere swear it works, and other things I have tried have not, so, we'll see


----------



## WVGSD

At a UKC show that I just attended, I saw the most magnificent coat on a GSD that I have EVER seen and I asked the owner what he ate or what supplements she used. She said that he was being given Inflight Coat Formula. I have never used it, but am going to try it with my two GSDs now - one show female and one senior rescued boy. 

Inflight Coat Formula, Finally a Coat Supplement that Works!


----------



## dogfaeries

I've used Inflight in the past, along with conditioning with Naked Care. I think I'm going to order some more. I'm pretty sure I have some Naked Care in my grooming bag...


----------



## dogfaeries

So.... Jackie! How's the horse goo stuff working? I bought some at Tractor Supply, and it does smell _pretty_ awful. I haven't had the nerve to try it yet.


----------



## Xeph

Well, it makes the coat feel nice, lol.

It is the sulfur and Cade oil that makes it stink so much


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm going to bite the bullet, and use Carly as my guinea pig, and put some on her tail. She's managed to chew a hole in it, and has a bald spot.


----------



## Xeph

Well, thought I'd let you know that Wesson looks like a greasy porcupine today. I personally probably overdid it with how much I put on her.


----------



## dogfaeries

Tell me you have photos.


----------



## Xeph

Oh, I can get pictures, LOL


----------



## Xeph

Here ya go, Diane! Princess Bacon Grease!


----------



## dogfaeries

LOLOLOL poor Wesson. 

I think I'm going to put some on Sage's sparse hind end tomorrow. The spot on Carly's tail that has been totally bald for at least 3 weeks? Fuzzy. There might be something to this stuff...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogfaeries

Jackie! The National is approaching! What's the update on miss Wesson?


----------



## Cashous01

dogfaeries said:


> I've used Inflight in the past, along with conditioning with Naked Care. I think I'm going to order some more. I'm pretty sure I have some Naked Care in my grooming bag...


I used to use mtg on my mare when we were showing and it did help her grow a thicker tail. Good luck with the coat growth. And it really does smell like bacon  dogfaeries how did you like the inflight supplement? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries

Cashous01 said:


> I used to use mtg on my mare when we were showing and it did help her grow a thicker tail. Good luck with the coat growth. And it really does smell like bacon  dogfaeries how did you like the inflight supplement?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually I like it. I'm out right now, which is is unfortunate! I've got to order some. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Xeph

Diane, I am FREAKING OUT!!!

My bitch looks gorgeous, and I am just PRAYING for a good showing!

On top of that, she is entered in a show the weekend after the national....and she could finish that weekend. Oh sweet baby Jesus, if she does it, I will probably collapse in a sobbing heap, lol!!!

She'll be my first champion, and if she finishes that weekend, she will have finished in 10 months, on limited showing, entirely owner handled.

She turns 2 on Tuesday.


----------



## Xeph

August 31st









September 29th


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm so excited for you! Ah, the anticipation...

When Carly finished, everyone at ringside practically threw a party. It's such a blur! I think I might have cried, lol. From her first win of 2 points (in Chickasha OK), to winning back to back majors to finish (again in Chickasha!) was 12 months. She was 2 months shy of being 3. And it was definitely limited showing as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogfaeries

She looks good! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogfaeries

And in the meantime, Sage is as naked as a jaybird. I'm now referring to her as the "faux Malinois". 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Xeph

Ugh, I have SO MUCH to do. Packing up a lot of the dog stuff tonight


----------



## dogfaeries

That packing up will wear you out! You wonder why you need so much stuff. And if you don't bring all that stuff, then you'll need it!

When do you show? What class is Wesson in? Is Goldfarb the judge? I need details, LOL!


----------



## dogfaeries

Jackie, good luck today with Wesson!!!!


----------



## Xeph

She did not place, and I did not expect her to. She did something far more important to me. She showed BEAUTIFULLY!

We have been working through some training issues (a tail thing), and I was worried about her sitting on her exam.

Not only did she not sit, she looked STUNNING! Absolutely stunning! Doubled well, showed for my friend. Her individual pass took my breath away, and she was totally calm with her handler.

I really hate being on the outside of the ring watching, but it was good for her AND for me for that to happen.

I am hoping she finishes this coming weekend. I can show her as a special in Oaks, and then retire her from conformation. 

I may be buying the national DVD this year, since I had three entries (AmBred bitch, Rally, and Strauss in the Parade of Greats).


----------



## Xeph

Oh! And the great Cliff got to meet all of my crew  It was wonderful to meet him. We had a nice discussion.

Wesson was all too happy to say hello to him, lol. At least he can back me up on saying she's not shy!

Loch tried to wash his face (and was unsuccessful). Moo was moo, and sucked up to his grandkids xD


----------



## dogfaeries

I watched Wesson on the live stream!!! I was so excited, LOL. She looked great, Jackie.


----------



## Xeph

Oh!!! SO glad you saw her! I couldn't really see her on the side because of where I was doubling, but coming at me, she looked great!

I'm sure you heard me screaming like a fool. "WesiLUUUUU! Come on Honey Doll!"

ROFL

Did her set up on the individual look as nice as I think it did?


----------



## dogfaeries

I thought she looked good, moved good, behaved herself. You should be very proud of that girl! I was trying to groom dogs, and watch the live feed at the same time. I got so excited when the AmBred bitches were finally up.

I am SO showing _someone_ at the National next year. I just want to see my dog in the ring. So exciting.  Hey, I have a Wolf Creek bitch - I wouldn't be embarrassed to show her there, LOL.


----------



## WVGSD

Jackie:

It was wonderful to meet you and to see both Strauss and Wesson in the flesh. Thank you for hanging out with me on Friday night.


----------



## Xeph

It was nice to meet you, too!! Glad you got to see some of my crew. Absolutely delightful time <3


----------

